# This is what really happened



## arcticsid (Jan 21, 2012)

So we were camping and the wolves howled and Dan got scared, but, he went out and took a picture of the wolves, then he peed, then he shot the wolves and then he shot the bear, thats exactly what happened, we think.

Dan is the one on the left in disquise. Its a federal thing. I hope you never understand

Too bad about the bear and his cousin, and his cousins cousin!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 21, 2012)

*pee in the woods*

Have this mo fo coming at you and even the tough guys pee! LOL


----------



## jtstar (Jan 21, 2012)

looks like a nice bear rug


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 21, 2012)

jtstar said:


> looks like a nice bear rug



Carboy covers.


----------



## timber (Jan 21, 2012)

Sure could have done without looking at the ugly mess made of those wolves.
Guess I'm a bit biased though.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Jan 21, 2012)

Thats a HUGE bear, what did it weigh in at?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 21, 2012)

timber said:


> Sure could have done without looking at the ugly mess made of those wolves.
> Guess I'm a bit biased though.



I agree. That pic is somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry Troy, but I had to remove the pic of the wolves, it really was not appropriate


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Julie. I have never been to Alaska but would love to go sometime with my camera.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 22, 2012)

Julie said:


> Sorry Troy, but I had to remove the pic of the wolves, it really was not appropriate



Is the bear sleeping???


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2012)

Larryh86GT said:


> Is the bear sleeping???



LOL, aren't you the mischievous one,  and it does look like it is sleeping


----------



## grapeman (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a touch of a bloody nose from stubbing it's toe on arcticsid.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 22, 2012)

Julie said:


> Sorry Troy, but I had to remove the pic of the wolves, it really was not appropriate



Thanks, Julie. I wish you would have also removed the picture of the Grizzly. I am totally unimpressed by people who destroy these magnificent animals for no other reason than to decorate their family rooms and dens.


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Thanks, Julie. I wish you would have also removed the picture of the Grizzly. I am totally unimpressed by people who destroy these magnificent animals for no other reason than to decorate their family rooms and dens.



Gone, Rocky. If you fine a pic on here that you feel is offensive please just say so. The forum is about winemaking and while we all love to chat about anything under the sun and become friends, you should feel comfortable enough to say when something bothers you.

I can't say that all fixes can be this easy but we will try our best.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2012)

Julie said:


> Gone, Rocky. If you fine a pic on here that you feel is offensive please just say so. The forum is about winemaking and while we all love to chat about anything under the sun and become friends, you should feel comfortable enough to say when something bothers you.
> 
> I can't say that all fixes can be this easy but we will try our best.



Amen!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay, I appologize for the wolf picture, that was out of line and offensive, I recognize that and appologize to those who were offended.

But the bear? People hunt. It happens.

Its just a good thing I didn't post the pictures of my buddy who was mauled by a bear that size, those would have been worse than the wolf pictures.

Again, I am sorry to have offended anyone, it was not my intention.

No the bear wasn't sleeping.

I, above any "city slickers", appreciate the wild world around me, and to each animal its own, but as far as I am concerned if I never see another bear in my life, so much the better. It wouldn't hurt my feelings to have an open season on all of them.

If you don't live around them then you don't understand what a menace they can be, not just to humans, but, also to the wildlife around them.

Just last year I came across a moose carcass killed by a bear.

Looked to me like the bear had a quick snack and left the rest of the 800 pounds of meat to waste.

Again, I am sorry to have posted that picture. I guess I have to stop and realize sometimes those on this forum cant relate to being in the middle of the wilderness.

Alaska is really the "Last Frontier".

I hope all of you have a chance to visit and awe in its majesty.

P.S. I had -44f on the ole thermometer week before last! That my friends is the perfect temperature to make ice wine.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry Rocky. I didn't mean to offend you.

I realize you dont, or know anyone who wears leather. 

Do you buy meat at the supermarket?

Seach for a documentary called "Food Inc."

I have ran a trap line and am not proud of it. Ever seen an animal hanging by its paw frozen solid? Probably not. I hope you dont wear or know anyone who wears fur either.

I appolagized for the picture I posted of the wolves, but, I will not appolagize for hypocricy.

Ever seen how they raise veal?

(ps, Julie, I did not post this in the general Wine Making Discussions, it was posted in the general chit chat, I have seen hundreds of jokes in here that could be deemed offensive. Where do we draw the line, and whose line is it and who makes that call?)


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2012)

Troy,

You need to understand, we all live our lives differently and we should not be coming here making anyone feel they are wrong because they are not living a life like yours.

The line gets drawn when people fine the post to be offensive. No one is upset with you Troy, it is understandable that the post was just a fun post but it just didn't end up that way. Don't be angry, let's just move on.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 23, 2012)

Good enough.

I still say killl the bears!!! LOL


----------



## buddy (Jan 23, 2012)

You bring up a good point about hypocrisy articsid. Collectively we kill animals every day to meet our needs it's just that we usually have somebody else do the dirty work for us.
What I don't like to see is the killing of an animal just for the thrill of the kill.
Around here if a person wants to trap animals he must apply the the Ministry of Natural Resources (MNR) for a permit. Once issued a permit he is given a quota of how many different types of animals he is allowed to harvest. The MNR expects him to reach his quota every year. If he falls to less than 75% of his quota he stands the chance of loosing his permit. Now this may sound very strange to most people but the truth is that the quotas are set up to keep the animal populations in check so that there isn't a chance for a large decrease in the population due to overcrowding (starvation) or disease.
The same is true about the seal hunt that happens yearly on the east coast. Most years the seal population needs to be reduced by about 300,000 in order to keep the population in control. But the press never reports these facts, they spin the story around to make it look like a senseless slaughter.
Back in the 1980"s the media successfully shut down the seal hunt for several years forcing the Newfoundland government to impose a $25.00 bounty for each animal that was killed. This is the real travesty because those animals were thrown in the dumpster whereas with the regular seal hunt about 2/3 of the animal was used for the fur and pet food.


----------



## robie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ah-h-h-h-h-h-h. I think I am missing something here.

OK....(????)


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 23, 2012)

Some other Alaskan wildlife:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=EUEZkwJulBY

Troy - Don't hunt the hummingbirds.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 23, 2012)

I love my hummingbirds, got a whole family of these guys, Downy Woodpeckers who visit my feeder.


----------

